# Entj or entp?



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

For the past Few months I have been going through a time of self discovery. Yesterday when i read the enneagram type 7 personality the description fitted exactly with my personality and my life. When i logged into this site and checked the post" MBTI and Enneagram Correlation According to PersonalityCafe Data" saw that most ENTP'S were type 7 and ENTJ's Type 8. I read the personality profile of the ENTP's and it was accurate about so many things. When i read the ENTJ profile some of the info was accurate concerning my personality.

When i read the description of the J function and attributes that generally apply to J function users again the discription is accurate. When i read the the description of the P funtion and the things that generally apply to P user about 50% is accurate. 

So what am I? :frustrating:


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

ENTP

Creative, resourceful, and intellectually quick. Good at a broad range of things. *Enjoy debating issues,* and may be into "one-up-manship". They *get very excited about new ideas and projects*, but may neglect the more routine aspects of life. *Generally outspoken *and assertive. They enjoy people and are stimulating company. Excellent ability to understand concepts and apply logic to find solutions.



ESTJ

Practical, traditional, and organized. Likely to be athletic. *Not interested in theory or abstraction * unless they see the practical application_ (ENTP love valid theory because it opens up for brainstorming ideas as well as debate (which they can't seem to get enough of)_. Have *clear visions of the way things should be*. _(whereas ENTP's ideas are very fluid and change more then the weather)_ Loyal and hard-working. Like to be in charge. Exceptionally capable in organizing and running activities. ***"Good citizens" who value security and peaceful living _ (whereas ENTP's like to stir things up and challenge authority)_.



Apart from that you could always try doing heaps of different online tests from the many available.
an ENTP would have already though of doing this
however, ENTP's are notorious for initially disputing their ENTP result because they hate thinking a box could contain them :happy:
Hope this helps:laughing:


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

VL, I remember giving you a hard time a few weeks ago-- you came off as Butters playing Professor Chaos!

Adymus over at intpforum constructed a set of definitions of the cognitive functions which is far more useful than the silly profiles we find on the internet. At the time I was confused if I was INTJ or ENTJ, though given the sharp definitions of Te and Ni, I'm definitely more Te than Ni. More Frank Lundy than Dexter Morgan, more John Locke than Ben Linus.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

If you have a development in other functions would your personality show charateristics of other personality types? I have a friend he is a INFP and he has a well developed thinking function.When he reads the INTP profile and the Infp profile he notices that he applies to both Profiles. 

What do you think?


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

Butter playing proffesor chaos lol :laughing:


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

ShadowPlay said:


> ENTP
> 
> Creative, resourceful, and intellectually quick. Good at a broad range of things. *Enjoy debating issues,* and may be into "one-up-manship". They *get very excited about new ideas and projects*, but may neglect the more routine aspects of life. *Generally outspoken *and assertive. They enjoy people and are stimulating company. Excellent ability to understand concepts and apply logic to find solutions.
> 
> ...




*"ENTP's are notorious for initially disputing their ENTP result because they hate thinking a box could contain them"*

I hate the idea that there is someone like me:tongue:


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

neither character would be quite the same without the other :laughing: and I love them both.

I can't really tell from experience, When I first did a test I came out as a INFP and I didn't like the description at all :angry:
I left it and a few years later did about 10 tests from different sites and came all but one as INFJ (the one exception was a INTJ) but I prefer the description of the majority result. :happy:


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Versatile Leader said:


> For the past Few months I have been going through a time of self discovery. Yesterday when i read the enneagram type 7 personality the description fitted exactly with my personality and my life. When i logged into this site and checked the post" MBTI and Enneagram Correlation According to PersonalityCafe Data" saw that most ENTP'S were type 7 and ENTJ's Type 8. I read the personality profile of the ENTP's and it was accurate about so many things. When i read the ENTJ profile some of the info was accurate concerning my personality.
> 
> When i read the description of the J function and attributes that generally apply to J function users again the discription is accurate. When i read the the description of the P funtion and the things that generally apply to P user about 50% is accurate.
> 
> So what am I? :frustrating:





Versatile Leader said:


> If you have a development in other functions would your personality show charateristics of other personality types? I have a friend he is a INFP and he has a well developed thinking function.When he reads the INTP profile and the Infp profile he notices that he applies to both Profiles.
> 
> What do you think?


I'm seeing a bit of a problem with your understanding of MBTI here, which is probably why you're having a difficult time figuring out your type. It doesn't help any that most of the tests available online separate the J/P function altogether, when in fact, that function is entirely dependant on your decision making function.

Extroversion is the closest similarity between ENTP and ENTJ. ENTP uses extroverted Intuition with introverted Thinking. Because their decision making function is introverted, that makes them P. ENTJ uses introverted Intuition and extroverted Thinking...the Te making them a J.

Your friends analysis is a bit off as well. INTP & INFP use an opposite combination of of decision making functions. INTP = Ti + Fe, INFP = Fi + Te


Now, from what I've seen of what you've posted in the forum, I think you're using Ti + Fe. Assuming that you are an extrovert, that would make you an ExTP. That just leaves you to choose between Se and Ne. The link that JHBowden provided is good. I'd highly recommend checking that out for a deeper understanding of the functions.


And the thing about Enneagram...I really don't think you're a 7. Perhaps you should check out 6w7.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> I'm seeing a bit of a problem with your understanding of MBTI here, which is probably why you're having a difficult time figuring out your type. It doesn't help any that most of the tests available online separate the J/P function altogether, when in fact, that function is entirely dependant on your decision making function.
> 
> Extroversion is the closest similarity between ENTP and ENTJ. ENTP uses extroverted Intuition with introverted Thinking. Because their decision making function is introverted, that makes them P. ENTJ uses introverted Intuition and extroverted Thinking...the Te making them a J.
> 
> ...


You were right about the Ti-Fe and Ne.:happy: I am 7w6.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, screamofconscious pretty much has summarized everything you need to know.

To chip in, do you relate to Ne, or Te more? Organizing, thinking, deciding or improvising, perceiving and seeing (in the way of the N)?


----------



## MOGwok (Feb 5, 2010)

Versatile Leader said:


> You were right about the Ti-Fe and Ne.:happy: I am 7w6.


I'd say you're an ENTP. Just from reading your posts. An S wouldn't have tried this long to know for sure.
N's need all the sides of the coin. 

Even though there's two sides, a N will say, yeah, but then there's the centimeter width that goes around in a circle, that's technically a 3rd side.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

Ventolin said:


> Well, screamofconscious pretty much has summarized everything you need to know.
> 
> To chip in, do you relate to Ne, or Te more? Organizing, thinking, deciding or improvising, perceiving and seeing (in the way of the N)?


ENFP Wiki

From reading JW bowden 's link, the functions that were familiar to me where Ne, Ti, Si, Fe, Ni And Fi. I am ENTP, no wonder I felt o that the ENTP forum was much more interesting than the ENTJ forum :tongue:


----------

